# Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?



## Solaris1000 (31. März 2011)

*Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Hallo ,

wollte mal fragen wie Ihr eure Lüfter steuert.

Ich meine damit ob Ihr alle Lüfter auf gleiche Drehzahl steuert oder unterschiedliche und wenn ja warum ?

Der Hintergrund ist das ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen möchte und noch nicht  ganz sicher bin welche.

Diese hier  Lian Li PT-FN06B   finde ich eigentlich nicht übel. Man kann 4 Lüfter anschliessen .Dieser werden dann aber alle auf die gleiche Drehzahl geregelt.
Bei anderen kann man ja jeden Lüfter einzel ansprechen, daher die Frage.

Was mich an der Steuerung am meisten reitzt ist der Halterahmen für zwei 2,5 Zoll Laufwerke.
Da ich mir bald eine SSD kaufen möchte könnte ich so einen 5  2,5  Schacht sparen und hätte mehr Platz für anderes.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten

Solaris 1000


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Also ich nutze eine Scythe Kaze Master Lüftersteuerung dort kann man alle viel unterschiedlich regeln. Und bei mir laufen auch fast alle Lüfter unterschiedlich. Vor allem die auf dem Radiator meiner Corsair H70. Die hinteren laufen schneller als die, die vorne rein blasen.


----------



## Uter (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Es ist sinnvoll die Lüfter auf verschiedene Voltzahlen zu regeln da:
- unterschiedliche Lüfter unterschiedlich schnell drehen und unterschiedliche Anlaufspannungen benötigen
- die Gehäuselüfter normal etwas langsamer drehen dürfen
- man so einfach genauer arbeiten kann

Die Lüftersteuerung ist so teuer, dass du schon eine deutlich bessere bekommst.


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich nehme fürs erste die in meinem Case ist und wenn ich mal Zeit und lust habe baue ich die ein

Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller


----------



## Ahab (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich hatte früher auch einen Kaze Master von Scythe. Mittlerweile habe ich aber einen Cube mit nur einem Casefan. Der läuft mit 800 Umdrehungen und muss nicht geregelt werden, der CPU Lüfter pendelt mittels PWM zwischen max. 1800 und 900. 

Ich würde dir schlicht eine andere Lüftersteuerung für 2,5" empfehlen. Die gibt es bereits deutlich günstiger, zwar nur mit 3 Anschlüssen, aber du könntest einen Kompromiss eingehen und mittels Y-Kabel zwei Lüfter an einen Anschluss klemmen. Das würde ich dir ans Herz legen.


----------



## Combi (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

hab ne nesteq fanmax,für die 8 lüfter im gehäuse,und die 9 120er auf dem mora-radiator,hab ich über nen molex laufen,wahlweise 5,7 oder 12 volt..
alltag auf 5 volt,zum ocen 12 volt und 7 volt auf lans..weils da wärmer ist^^


----------



## ile (1. April 2011)

Ich werde bei meinem geplanten Sandy-Bridge-System eine andere Lösung wählen: Alle Lüfter (3x Gehäuselüfter gemäß Mobotemp, 1x CPU-Lüfter gemäß CPU-Temp) werden temperaturabhängig und automatisch nach selbst definierten Maximal- und Minimal-U/min sowie Maximaltemps geregelt. Das hat den Vorteil, dass alle Lüfter wirklich nur so schnell drehen, wie es gerade erforderlich ist, ergo im Idle nahezu unhörbar, unter Last genau so viel wie nötig und nicht mehr. Gleichzeitig habe ich aber noch Reserven für den Sommer und zwar ohne manuell eingreifen zu müssen. Meiner Meinung nach das beste Konzept.


----------



## S!lent dob (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Habe bei mir die Sentry 2 von NZXT dran. Kann ich nur von abraten. Verarbeitung und Optik sind zwar sehr gut, aber der Regelbereich fürn Po. Erwartet hatte ich einen Stufenlosen Regelbereich von 0V -12V, regelbar ist aber nur ca. 8V-12V, mit einem 7V Adapter waren die Lüfter kaum zu höhren, mit den untersten Stufe der Sentry höhre ich alle 

Es führt kein weg an der Kaze Master pro vorbei.


----------



## Creep1972 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Meine Lüfter werden auf verschiedene Drehzahlen geregelt, d.h. Der Seitenlüfter dreht bein zocken schneller um die Graka´s zu kühlen. Vorne und hinten etwas langsamer


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich hab ein Scythe Kaze Master Pro und bin mehr als zufrieden. ALso gut, mich stört nur, dass man so schwer die Lüfterkabel von der Lüftersteuerung abbekommt. ^^

Aber das Display ist sehr schön, das Gehäuse sehr gut verarbeitet und macht optisch was her. Es bietet 6 "Slots" für Lüfter, ich nutze jedoch nur 4. (2x Appoliish rot, 2x NB 140mm). Dass man die Lüfter stufenlos und per Hand ohne jegliche Probleme steuern kann ist wunderbar und ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.


Beispiel: Ich zocke BFBC2 seit 2 Stunden, dann herrscht echt warme Luft im gehäuse, klar. Also kann ich dann einfach, weil ich meinen PC so lieb habe, die Noiseblocker auf 1260 RPM und schon ist mein zimmer warm und der PC kann besser atmen


----------



## pcfreak26 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ursprünglich habe Ich meine Lüfter über die Gatewatch 2 von Aerocool steuern lassen, bis die Steuerung ne Macke gekriegt hatte (Der Drehzahlalarm geht immer los). Jetzt benutze Ich sie nur noch zum ablesen der verschiedenen Systemtemperaturen und Steuere die Lüfter mit einer manuellen Lüftersteuerung die Ich bei einem Karstadt Ausverkauf abgegriffen hab.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Bei mir laufen alle Lüfter über die Mainboardlüftersteuerung.  War auch kaufgrund für mein CHVIF.


----------



## Kaktus (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Lüfter regeln? Wozu? Richtig kaufen und gut ist  CPU-Lüfter über Board, die anderen beiden (ja, mehr als 2 brauchen nur sehr sehr wenige wirklich) sind von haus aus extrem langsam drehend so das eine Regelung uninteressant ist.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. April 2011)

Also ich habe 2 Lüftersteuerungen. Eine von nzxt die beim Phantom schon dabei ist und eine von scythe. Der scythe steuert nur einen lüfter und die nzxt 5 lüfter. Beim zocken drehe ich alle auf und beim surfen etc. alle runter.


----------



## xeno75 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich benutze die eingebaute Lüftersteuerung von meinem Obsidian 650D, bzw. solange die noch nicht richtig funktioniert die Steuerung über das Motherboard.


----------



## Kaktus (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

@Lan_Party
Das wäre mir viel zu dämlich von Hand regeln zu müssen. Las sie doch gut geregelt einfach laufen. Bei deiner Hardware würden zwei Gehäuselüfter mit 800 1/min völlig reichen.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. April 2011)

@Kaktus ja schon aber das Gehäuse ist sehr eingeschlossen und bekommt so kaum Luft und wiso sollte ich die lüfter nicht benutzen wenn sie schon beiliegen.


----------



## meratheus (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich verwende NesteQ MaxZero, Link: NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals.

Hier können bis zu 8 Fans connected werden.
Meine 2x BeQuiet Silent Wings UCS in Front (blow in) drehen mit ca. 1200 rpm.
Der 120mm BeQuiet Silent Wings UCS in Rear (blow out) dreht mit 1500 rpm und der 140mm BeQuiet Silent Wings UCS in Top (blow out) dreht mit 1050 rpm.


----------



## dorow (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich benutze einen Innovatek Fan-O-Matic Pro.
Dieser Regelt bei mir die 2 Gehäuse Lüfter nach der Temperatur im Gehäuse. Und 6 weitere Lüfter die sich an 2 Radiatoren befinden werden nach der Wassertemperatur geregelt. Somit muss ich nichts mehr machen um einen leisen und Kühlen Rechner zu haben. Desweiteren werden auch meine LEDs / Bargraph darüber geregelt und der Durchfluss Überwacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich selbst habe die Zalman ZM-MFC2 , grossartig geregelt wird allerdings wenig. Zum Sommer hin werden die etwas höher gedreht. Wenndie günstieg Variante reicht dann vielleicht die Scythe Kaze Q 3,5 Zoll Fancontroller - black, ansonsten vielleicht die Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller  / Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace


----------



## ThePlayer (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Bei mir wird nichts geregelt, nicht mal an Board angeschlossen, denn mein Asus entwickelt beim starten von Programmen ein seltsames Eigenleben.
Einfach Strom dran und keiner lauter als 20dB, dann ist alles gut.

@Kaktus
Die Anzahl und Stärke der Lüfter hängt stark vom Gehäuse, verwendeten Hardware, Aufteilung etc. ab.


----------



## seth0487 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich benutze die Scythe Kaze Server und finde sie richtig Klasse. Ich hatte nach einer Steuerung gesucht, die die Lüfter von alleine regelt, da ich keine Lust habe, ständig auf die Temps zu achten und die Lüfter nachzustellen.
Der Vorteil bei der Kaze Server ist, dass es einen Automatik- und einen Semiautomatik-Modus gibt. Bei Automatik schaltet die Steuerung den Lüfter ab, sofern die Differenz zur real vorherrschenden Temperatur zur selbst definierten Regel-Temperatur stark unterschritten wird. Bei dem Semi-Modus kann man zusätzlich zur Temperaturüberwachung und Regelung des Lüfters eine minimalen Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit des Lüfters definieren. 

Somit habe ich meinem CPU-Lüfter und den Front- & Hecklüfter eine Minimaldrehzahl vorgegeben. Zusätzlich habe ich an einem Kanal noch zwei zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter dran, welche aber nur anspringen, wenn es heiß her geht.


----------



## X Broster (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Asus hat ein recht gut gemachtes Mainbaord-Tool, nur oftmals wird keiner erkannt, ode rnur die Drehzahl, und lässt sich nicht steuern, also meine Erfahrungen setzten eindeutig auf eine extra Lüftersteuerung bzw. Molex-Stecker.

Nur für CPU Lüfter/PWM Lüfter funzt die BIOS-Steuerung relativ gut.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

hab im nzxt phantom eine lüftersteuerung mit schiebereglern. die original nzxt lüfter lasse ich alle auf minimum drehen, damit der pc so leise wie möglich ist. den scythe s-flex lasse ich auf maximum laufen, weil der auch so schon nur mit 800u/min dreht und nicht hörbar ist und auf minimum würde er sich gar nicht mehr drehen


----------



## TankCommander (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Scythe Kaze Master Ace


----------



## motek-18 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

wenn du nur ein paar Lüfter steuern möchtest dann etwas kaufen genug beispile hast du hier ja,falls mehr dann selber bauen.einzelteile kaufen eine basisplatine und zusammen löten tipps kann dir auch hier holen oder beim Elektronladen.mache nämlich auch selber aber mit 4x temp(CPU,2x gpu SB) und 14 Lüfter(9x120+360,2xGehäuselüfter) +einer LCD moni


----------



## Warlock54 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

PWM und meine Enermax mit dem mitgelieferten Drehzalregler (Enermax Duo 120mm)


----------



## Schnibbel (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich nutze eine Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus.
Überlege aber mir eine Aqua Computer Aquaero 5 LT zu kaufen die alles automatisch per Software erledigt.


----------



## bfgc (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Meiner einer fährt auch nen Scythe Kaze Master,sechs Lüfter stufenlos,manuell regelbar,inkl. Temperatursensoren für einen moderaten Preis,find ich ok.
Die restlichen Lüfter sind mittels Drosseln und Adapter 5-7V via Board bzw. direkt vom Netzteil angesteuert.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

im moment nutze ich eine NZXT Sentry LXE external mit dieser kann ich meine lüfter super steuern und der Temperatursensor meiner Wakü läst sich auch auslesen 
@Schnibbel darüber denke ich auch nach


----------



## Star_KillA (2. April 2011)

Scyte Kaze master


----------



## hamst0r (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich benutze auch das NZXT Sentry 2.
Lautstärkeunterschiede merke ich bei 40% im Gegensatz zu 100% nur wenig.
Die Kabel sind leider fest installiert und müssen irgendwo im Gehäuse verstaut werden.


----------



## butzler (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich kann Mirror nur zustimmen. Die Scythe Kaze Master Pro ist echt perfekt. Sechs Anschlüsse und stufenlose Regelung von 0 bis volle Kanne. Steuere damit sechs Lüfter ganz nach Bedarf und bin hochzufrieden mit der Investition. Zudem sieht das Teil auch noch unverschämt gut aus. Die Kaze Master Pro hat übrigens im PCGH-Lüftersteuerungstest 2011 klar gewonnen. Völlig zu recht, wie ich meine. Klare Kaufempfehlung von mir.


----------



## byte1981 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich benutze eine Scythe Kaze Master. Daran angeschlossen hab ich 4 Enermax Magma (120mm) Lüfter.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich habe den CPU-Lüfter und einen großen Lüfter im Seitenteil am Mainboard hängen. Der Frontlüfter ist ungeregelt. Der Accelero Xtreme auf der Graka läuft konstant mit 40%.


----------



## lu89 (3. April 2011)

Bei mir hängt alles an einer Scythe Kaze Server Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Vaykir (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich hab das ding hier:
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » NZXT SENTRY LX - Multipanel


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Per Mainboard-BIOS.


Mfg


----------



## Gast XXXXX (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Gar nicht 
Habe jetzt überall Enermax Cluster @ 900 RPM. Leise und Leistung.


----------



## Sharkz (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Ich benutze die Steuerung Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25" . 

5 Lüfter .

1x230mm vorne , 1x 200mm Seite , 2x200mm Oben , 1x140mm hinten laufen dadrauf ohne Probleme.Temperatur sensoren hab ich einfach in einem Bündel ins Gehäuse gelegt weil ich einfach keine Lust hatte sie zu verlegen.


----------



## Timmynator (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Sunbeam Rheobus. bis zu 20W pro Kanal, stufenlos regelbar 0-12V


----------



## jimbo24 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Wie steuert Ihr eure Lüfter ?*

Gehäuselüfter laufen über die Mainboard -Steuerung und der CPU Kühler wird von der MSI mitgelieferten Software regelt.
Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------

